# sidra natural, Asturian spanish cider



## scmgre (9/9/15)

I have just been for two weeks in Asturias with the family and the cider was amazing. does anyone know how to make it. I have lots of apples and access to a cider press.

cheers
G


----------



## manticle (9/9/15)

Haven't tried it but I've been given the impression it has a lot in common with breton and normandy style french ciders - that is a good blend of specific apples, crushed, pressed and left to ferment naturally (no added yeast) till the preferred sweetness level is reached. Character is extremely reliant on apple variety, blend of the above and the indigenous/inherent microflora. Vintages may be blended.

I love the french ciders and have made an (amateurish) attempt to reculture from commercial varieties with very limited success. I did once make a delicious slightly funky cider by adding commercial bottle dregs but the techniques and ingredients of commercial cidre makers are difficult to replicate on a small scale.

There is a good outline of the french process somewhere on the net though - maybe that coupled with that weird Spanish pouring method might be a start? A quick search couldn't find the one I was after but google breton cider, keeving and le chapeau brun and some good info should come up.


----------



## scmgre (9/9/15)

Thanks manticle I have done some reading and it seems to be aged from autumn over winter in chestnut barrels then drunk from the barrel or bottled. Will have to check what apples I can get hold of  the pour was fun, they hold the glass tilted as low as the can and the bottle as high as they can then stare meaningfully into the middle distance while pouring a golden stream of cider splashing everywhere but still going into the glass, no more than 2 fingers at a time. You neck it and hand it in to the next person. The glasses were very wide and large, I have a couple of bottles of trabanco being shipped so will save the dregs for my ferment.


----------

